# This is something!



## RJJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Now who approve this?


----------



## McClary's Electrical (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: This is something!

I'm quite sure that was never inspected. The "maintenance guys" will do some pretty dangerous stuff. At least they reidentified the whites as hots    but,,,they're nowhere near the minimum of 1/0 for parallel conductors. And quite sure they overloaded the feeders by doing this.


----------



## raider1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: This is something!

I with McClary's Electrical, I really doubt this was ever inspected.

Most likely it was just added onto over the years by different "electricians".

Chris


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: This is something!

I am sure it was just temporay wiring till they could get the right stuff to do it correctly     :lol:


----------



## raider1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: This is something!



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I am sure it was just temporay wiring till they could get the right stuff to do it correctly     :lol:


Yep, never hear that one before LOL. :lol:

Chris


----------



## fatboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: This is something!

oh, come on guys, you know it was that dang'd apprentice that we hired yesterday........ :shock:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: This is something!



			
				McClary said:
			
		

> I'm quite sure that was never inspected. The "maintenance guys" will do some pretty dangerous stuff. At least they reidentified the whites as hots    but,,,they're nowhere near the minimum of 1/0 for parallel conductors. And quite sure they overloaded the feeders by doing this.


Who says they're paralleled?   They could be feeding to seperate loads.

BTW, you could always call the guy who installed this. His phone numbers are EL6-1949 and EL6-0274.  One is probably his office, the other his cell.


----------



## JBI (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: This is something!

Sparky - IF those are in fact phone numbers, I seriously doubt one is a cell number, more likely a home number. I think that writing is almost as old as the equipment (except for the bright white/shiny black wires - they look new-ish). That type of phone number hasn't been used (around here anyway...) for quite some time.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: This is something!

Is this the electrical contractor?

Malany William S & Sons

(610) 436-4023

Address: 24 Hagerty Blvd, West Chester, PA 19382


----------



## RJJ (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: This is something!

Most likely the orginal contractor! The el went out of our  phone numbers back in the early 70's. I believe Mr. Williams is talking to the worms! His boys may still be around! Just goes to show you what junk takes place after a job is done.


----------



## Mule (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: This is something!



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Most likely the orginal contractor! The el went out of our  phone numbers back in the early 70's. I believe Mr. Williams is talking to the worms! His boys may still be around! Just goes to show you what junk takes place after a job is done.


OR that was actually installed that way and nobody knew what we know now!


----------

